# Where Can You Find?



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Is there a place to go in order to find a shoot-by-shoot listing for Pro Points earned by each NFAA Professional Archer that competed in Tournaments sanctioned for "Pro-Points"?
It would be nice to see a listing of this nature and the break down of those Pro Points earned by each NFAA Pro.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What I mean here is a listing of each "Pro Points Sanctioned Shoot" and the points earned by each NFAA Pro Shooter; not just those listed on the SOY Points accumulation on the NFAA Web-Site. There are pro-points earned in other tournaments not listed there.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

good luck with that.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> Is there a place to go in order to find a shoot-by-shoot listing for Pro Points earned by each NFAA Professional Archer that competed in Tournaments sanctioned for "Pro-Points"?
> It would be nice to see a listing of this nature and the break down of those Pro Points earned by each NFAA Pro.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Technically - It's plausible.
Realistically... it's WAY more headache than it might be worth.

So #1 - the list of Sanctioned shoots is the NFAA Calendar. If it's on there it's a "Pro Points" event.
#2 - Points are determined based solely on the format outlined in the NFAA-CBL. I know you have a copy, so the cutting pasting thing I'll skip to save time.
#3 - Putting every single person on the list and publishing it could probably be something that could be looked at for year end or something but to try and keep up with it continually or mid season would be a pretty monumental task. #reason - results from all the State and Sectionals (in & out) happen at different times of the year across the nation, and historically results can take seeeeveral weeks to be mailed in. What you would have if you did a "snapshot" at any one moment would be several archers either not on the list or a perception of inaccuracy because of late reporting by those sections or states.

The middle ground is to publish those at the top of the list...


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> What I mean here is a listing of each "Pro Points Sanctioned Shoot" and the points earned by each NFAA Pro Shooter; not just those listed on the SOY Points accumulation on the NFAA Web-Site. There are pro-points earned in other tournaments not listed there.


...if it's not on the NFAA Calandar - No Points.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> ...if it's not on the NFAA Calandar - No Points.


I was looking for the Sectional and State Pro Points results, along with shoots such as the Presleys Midwest Open (obviously, since I know it was a registered Pro-Points event last December and the sanctioning fees were paid), the Iowa Pro-Am (also a Pro Points event), the Badger Pro-Am (pretty sure it is too), the Kansas City Shootout (don't know if it is a Pro Points event or not) and any other "Pro Points" shoots.

I'd just like to see how many points are being accumulated for these other events and stuff like that. Didn't realize it would be a really difficult thing to keep track of, however. It would be nice to see by listing, the value those tournaments have with regard to SOY points. Those tournaments pay their sanctioning fees, so obviously it would be nice to see how much the tournament is "worth" towards the shooters' accumulations of pro-points.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> I was looking for the Sectional and State Pro Points results, along with shoots such as the Presleys Midwest Open (obviously, since I know it was a registered Pro-Points even last December), the Iowa Pro-Am (also a Pro Points event), the Badger Pro-Am (pretty sure it is too), the Kansas City Shootout (don't know if it is a Pro Points event or not) and any other "Pro Points" shoots.
> 
> I'd just like to see how many points are being accumulated and stuff like that. Didn't realize it would be a really difficult thing to keep track of, however.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Tom - 
Yes, it is a ridiculously difficult thing to keep track of... the time dedicated to it is absurd.

Results form those events are typically posted by the event host. (IE not a NFAA event, but sanctioned)
States and Sectionals I dont think are historically posted, but I suppose it's something to consider.

Again... States and Sectionals cant even be reviewed until they are received at HQ by said state or section...I've had stuff take 2 months or more to be reported. It's crazy.

As for the Sanctioned events. Again - REporting is a REAL problem. Not all of them are as efficient as others in getting results sent to HQ. If they dont do it then the Chair has to actually go out and find it all. Then take the time to compare the participant list/results list with the current membership list to see if the people that are supposed to get points are event current Pro's. (beginning of year it's ALWAYS ALLLLLWAYS a problem) - If they arent current, then no points even of they win.

It's not a simple key stroke to spit out the report and post it is what I'm trying to get at. - loooooooooods of hours go into tracking and keeping it as "current" as possible, but if any one event dosent report on time, the whole picture is skewed.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Tom -
> Yes, it is a ridiculously difficult thing to keep track of... the time dedicated to it is absurd.
> 
> Results form those events are typically posted by the event host. (IE not a NFAA event, but sanctioned)
> ...


\Understood, Chuck.

BUT...the "host" doesn't have a clue of how to break down the number of Pro points awarded. Isn't the awarding of the number of points awarded to each "Pro" up to the NFAA? Yes those Pro Points tournaments can and do post the results, but they cannot apply the correct number of Pro Points to those that earned some points.

I know that the results of the Presleys Midwest Open were submitted and posted. I am certainly under the impression that the results of the Iowa Pro-Am were also submitted and posted? The Iowa Pro-Am is a BIGGY, and I was really very surprised indeed when I didn't see the Pro Points awarded for the Iowa Pro-Am on the listing as part of the break down on the NFAA web-site? That event was held in January, so it shouldn't have been a problem to get the break down for that, but again, could be wrong.

Tom D.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> \Understood, Chuck.
> 
> BUT...the "host" doesn't have a clue of how to break down the number of Pro points awarded. Isn't the awarding of the number of points awarded to each "Pro" up to the NFAA? Yes those Pro Points tournaments can and do post the results, but they cannot apply the correct number of Pro Points to those that earned some points.
> 
> ...


The Pro Point awards system is defined and outlined in the CBL, easy to find and figure out the awards system for those who want to know. Easy. - You and I went over it when we did Pressly's, not too hard. 

Iowa may not have reported at the time of that printing...orrrr the "pros" that won and would have been eligible for points didnt get any because they hadnt renewed their card yet... I know several of the Men hadnt yet, some of the Women, but almost all seniors had it done in time.
I'll have to ask Donna


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> The Pro Point awards system is defined and outlined in the CBL, easy to find and figure out the awards system for those who want to know. Easy.
> 
> Iowa may not have reported at the time of that printing...
> I'll have to ask Donna


That may be the case, BUT...it still falls on the NFAA to 'accurately' assess those points. Since those Pro-Points sanctioned events are supposed to count towards SOY....it obviously isn't going to be accumulated and records kept by the host site for final determination of SOY.
The Iowa Pro-Am was in January, 2013...the results are posted on the Pro-Am web-site (as are those for the Midwest Open), so since those two were for sure Pro Points sanctioned events and the sanctioning fee paid to the NFAA....the points accumulations should be part of the listing.
The NFAA listing on the web-site leads one to gather than 'only' those events listed are the ones being used for SOY determination.
So, where are those "other earned points" for SOY?
Can't put that onto the host site; they paid their sanctioning fee and the results are available. The paid up Pros that participated have points coming, so it sure would be nice to see the breakdowns of points earned by event beyond the "biggies".
field14 (tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> That may be the case, BUT...it still falls on the NFAA to 'accurately' assess those points. Since those Pro-Points sanctioned events are supposed to count towards SOY....it obviously isn't going to be accumulated and records kept by the host site for final determination of SOY.
> The Iowa Pro-Am was in January, 2013...the results are posted on the Pro-Am web-site (as are those for the Midwest Open), so since those two were for sure Pro Points sanctioned events and the sanctioning fee paid to the NFAA....the points accumulations should be part of the listing.
> The NFAA listing on the web-site leads one to gather than 'only' those events listed are the ones being used for SOY determination.
> So, where are those "other earned points" for SOY?
> ...



What are you driving at here Tom?

Let me just give you a quick rundown of the process....

The "host" MUST submit the results of the event to the NFAA. Some do, some we really have to beg and plead for. ... some get it in almost instantly, some take weeks or months. - Posting the results on the "host event" website is not submitting them to HQ. 

Now, once the results are finally received, Donna and I have to look at the results then compare them to who is actually a paid pro at the time of the event. Just because they have a fancy shirt or have shot in the Pro Division in the past means nothing. Many dont renew right away, so even the usual suspects that you know are paid factory guys wont get points because they havent renewed their card yet. The events you speak of are Open events where anyone can shoot for money. The dont have to be a Pro. ... makes for some extra sorting work.

Once that it complete it goes into Donna's spreadsheet. She tracks and confirms everything... hourrrrrs of time spent on it. 

She turns out a report of the standings...

It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Does this or does this not correctly reflect ALL the "Pro Points" earned for the respective NFAA Professional Archers? Since only Vegas, Indoor Nationals, "Classic", and Redding are listed, one can only draw the conclusion that those listed are the ONLY ones that count?

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/1402-2013614-2013 Shooter of the Year Standings.pdf 

Those other tournaments that were "Pro Points" Sanctioned can have a bearing on the final outcome and should be in the count of total Pro Points and reflected in the Standings, should they not?
There are several competitors on the list that competed in both the Midwest Open and even more than that competed in the Iowa Pro-Am. While the Midwest Open is a "small" event, I know that you received a copy of the results within a day of the event, and that a copy of the results was sent to NFAA Headquarters. I don't know about the Iowa Pro-Am, but...that is a MAJOR event nowadaze. I don't know about the Utah Open either, since that is held in December each year, too.

I find it hard to fathom that all those NFAA Pro Points sanctioned events failed to send the results to you and to NFAA HQ. Again, I know that the results of the Midwest Open were sent to you and to NFAA HQ...can't speak for the others, however...but....

I just really want to know (and I"m sure I'm not alone in wanting to know) when/if the "final" SOY standings will reflect those NFAA Pro Point sanctioned events in addition to those currently listed in the pdf from the link. It is obviously very important to the paid up NFAA Pros, and since the tournaments paid a sanctioning fee, it becomes important to them too so that they know how the winners of their particular events fared. Pretty straight forward.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> Does this or does this not correctly reflect ALL the "Pro Points" earned for the respective NFAA Professional Archers? Since only Vegas, Indoor Nationals, "Classic", and Redding are listed, one can only draw the conclusion that those listed are the ONLY ones that count?
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/1402-2013614-2013 Shooter of the Year Standings.pdf
> 
> ...


This "DOES NOT"
It's a Shooter of the Year Standings Report.
A Pro Points report is Completely different.

-smh-


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Are you talking Pro Points or SOY?
> They are very very different


Ah-Ha...Now perhaps I'm seeing that I've read things wrong on the pdf...and that is their SCORES for those events. So, that would make sense; but....
Isn't the accumulation of Pro Points used to determine SOY standings? You are saying they are very, very different.

So now, an explanation of how the Pro Points system works may help all of us?

I still always thought that the SOY awarding came from the accumulation of "Pro Points" and not total scores from selected events? Have I misunderstood this for like...forever?

If so, then where can the accumulation of "Pro Points" be found? That is what I'm interested in, as well as exactly how SOY is now determined since I'm apparently misunderstanding SOY and "Pro Points" and if there is or isn't a correlation between them.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> Ah-Ha...Now perhaps I'm seeing that I've read things wrong on the pdf...and that is their SCORES for those events. So, that would make sense; but....
> Isn't the accumulation of Pro Points used to determine SOY standings? You are saying they are very, very different.
> 
> So now, an explanation of how the Pro Points system works may help all of us?
> ...


OMG.... Tom your killing me here dude.

Shooter of the Year...it's what your looking at. Pretty much self explanatory.

Pro Points are points accumulated by shooting in Points Paying events. - States, Sectionals, Nationals, and Sanctioned Pro Ams.
Shooters are paid at year end based on the placement and or attendance of these events.
It is almost impossible to give a moment in time look where everyone is on par spreadsheet of who's where, again because one state or section may hold their event before or after another....

Trust me when I say there are literally hundreds of man hours in the tracking and confirmation of points and standings.

Oh, and for a "how to" or "how it's done"?... NFAA CBL spells it out word for word


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> OMG.... Tom your killing me here dude.
> 
> Shooter of the Year...it's what your looking at. Pretty much self explanatory.
> 
> ...


If I don't understand this system between SOY and "Pro Points" then I'm almost certain there are many others out there that don't really understand this either. So, I might be "killing you", but perhaps because you understand this entire balywix fully, you naturally think that everyone else does to; which is not the case. 
As a professional educator, I was well aware that if ONE student asked a question, there were many more that didn't know the answer either! The "read it and its spelled out" doesn't always work; especially when a question is being raised openly. Not all students are going to read (in fact, few will READ), so it follows that eventually, the question(s) will have to be answered by those knowledgeable to help ensure the learning process and the communications and connections are made.

So...Correct me if I'm wrong: 
"Pro Points" has nothing to do with SOY, correct? 
SOY is determined by the scores shot in the selected events listed on the NFAA SOY pdf, correct?

OK, I can "dig" that; no problem.

So, the paid up NFAA Professional archers will be paid an amount of money at year's end based upon their accumulation of Pro Points, correct? I'm "cool" with this too.

So, *when and where* can we mere mortals get the breakdown by event of the points awarded to each paid up NFAA Professional Archer at year end? It would be nice to know the money payout in addition to the points listing, but if the money part is privvy information, that's fine.
I would think that each event that sanctioned for NFAA Pro Points would receive this breakdown from the NFAA, correct?

It still remains, however that my original question hasn't been answered, "Where Can You Find?"
*"Is there a place to go in order to find a shoot-by-shoot listing for Pro Points earned by each NFAA Professional Archer that competed in Tournaments sanctioned for "Pro-Points"?*
It would be nice to see a listing of this nature and the break down of those Pro Points earned by each NFAA Pro.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> If I don't understand this system between SOY and "Pro Points" then I'm almost certain there are many others out there that don't really understand this either. So, I might be "killing you", but perhaps because you understand this entire balywix fully, you naturally think that everyone else does to; which is not the case.
> As a professional educator, I was well aware that if ONE student asked a question, there were many more that didn't know the answer either! The "read it and its spelled out" doesn't always work; especially when a question is being raised openly. Not all students are going to read (in fact, few will READ), so it follows that eventually, the question(s) will have to be answered by those knowledgeable to help ensure the learning process and the communications and connections are made.
> 
> So...Correct me if I'm wrong:
> ...


.................................. still shaking my head

The killing me part is because sadly I'm at my day job right at the moment, trying to do my best to answer you in a timely fashion.

Alllllllllllll of the answers you seek can be found in the NFAA CBL (National Field Archery Association Constitution and By-Laws) - It can even be found on line by going to the NFAAUSA.com website and clicking on documents. 

Thats what I was trying to do, not that I dont want to answer it. But have you look it up rather than cut and paste a hundred things that might not have any relevance to your question.
Have you gone and read the CBL yet?... seriously Tom. It's right there... Simple and easy man. I'm not being evasive or difficult, just tying to be time efficient today


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> .................................. still shaking my head
> 
> The killing me part is because sadly I'm at my day job right at the moment, trying to do my best to answer you in a timely fashion.
> 
> ...


I don't want to read the rules; I know they are there. All I want to know is very simple: 

_IS THERE A REPORT that will be available that will list the breakdown of Pro Points by ProPoints Sanctioned event and points awarded?_

I just want to be able to see a report/consolidation of data. This would be much like a tournament results listing, only obviously a bit more extensive than that due to the fields required to list each event, but that would be just like listing each "round" and "X-count" just like is done for a tournament results listing.

Don't need to know the rules or read the book; just want to see a report.

So, if you can tell me first, yes or no concerning a report/document that lists this information; and if yes, then where and when it can be gotten/read; that is really all I'm asking.

I think everyone that is reading the thread is now pretty clear about the separation between SOY and Pro-Points.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> I don't want to read the rules; I know they are there. All I want to know is very simple:


wow... this is what it's come to?
You ask a question... I'm super busy, but want to try and help with your confusion...offer the recource and guidelines to help you and you tell me you dont want to read it?.... seriously Tom. 




field14 said:


> _IS THERE A REPORT that will be available that will list the breakdown of Pro Points by ProPoints Sanctioned event and points awarded?_


Yes... there will be a year end report once all the data is collected. I've never been asked for a mid season report before. It's kind of out of the ordinary, especially for someone who has no points or financial interest in the matter.



field14 said:


> I just want to be able to see a report/consolidation of data. This would be much like a tournament results listing, only obviously a bit more extensive than that due to the fields required to list each event, but that would be just like listing each "round" and "X-count" just like is done for a tournament results listing.


*noted



field14 said:


> Don't need to know the rules or read the book; just want to see a report.


*noted



field14 said:


> So, if you can tell me first, yes or no concerning a report/document that lists this information; and if yes, then where and when it can be gotten/read; that is really all I'm asking.


Yes the information exists, no one has ever asked for it mid year like this before... we have a full report that is used internally with NFAA HQ and the Pro Chair (now Randall)



field14 said:


> I think everyone that is reading the thread is now pretty clear about the separation between SOY and Pro-Points.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Cool...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> wow... this is what it's come to?
> You ask a question... I'm super busy, but want to try and help with your confusion...offer the recource and guidelines to help you and you tell me you dont want to read it?.... seriously Tom.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but YES, the Presleys Midwest Open DOES have an "interest" in the matter. We (the committee members of the Midwest Open) would like to know how many points our shoot was worth (we only received an "estimated" number of points for verification), and who got them. Then we'd also like to be able to compare our Midwest Open with the other shoots around the country that are sanctione Pro-Points tournaments too. It helps us make decisions on several related items with regard to planning the next tournament.
In addition, I sure would like to be able to see a "report card", IF I was a paid NFAA Pro, of where I stood with regard to those Pro Points standings as things progress throughout the year.

So, I gather you are telling me there will be a "report" of this nature forthcoming later on; I can live with that, and the Midwest Open committee can live with it (even though we don't know anything about the 2012 Pro-Points situation, which hurts us on the planning for 2013), but would surely expect that since the Midwest Open paid the Sanctioning fee, we would receive said report without having to ask for it? IF not then I sure would expect to receive a link to the file so we can access the information we seek.

You have now answered the question, almost. But we can wait until later for that "report" and where to find it (the missing part of the answer).

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> Oh, but YES, the Presleys Midwest Open DOES have an "interest" in the matter. We (the committee members of the Midwest Open) would like to know how many points our shoot was worth (we only received an "estimated" number of points for verification), and who got them. Then we'd also like to be able to compare our Midwest Open with the other shoots around the country that are sanctione Pro-Points tournaments too. It helps us make decisions on several related items with regard to planning the next tournament.
> In addition, I sure would like to be able to see a "report card", IF I was a paid NFAA Pro, of where I stood with regard to those Pro Points standings as things progress throughout the year.
> 
> So, I gather you are telling me there will be a "report" of this nature forthcoming later on; I can live with that, and the Midwest Open committee can live with it (even though we don't know anything about the 2012 Pro-Points situation, which hurts us on the planning for 2013), but would surely expect that since the Midwest Open paid the Sanctioning fee, we would receive said report without having to ask for it? IF not then I sure would expect to receive a link to the file so we can access the information we seek.
> ...


Sooooooooo. 

Instead of a letter to the NFAA asking for the info as "Tom Dorigatti of Presley's Midwest Open Tournament Committee" you post the request on AT and veil it as "people wanna know".

Gotcha.

OK - yeah, no worries Tom. I'm sure the info need can be found at HQ.

I'm sure conversations regarding business matters can be held as often and as private as you like regarding the event. Personally I would prefer those kinds of things not happen in a public forum. I'm sure your committee has the same opinion.

As far as your past event Point estimates are based on "Purse guarantees". I will dredge up the old emails and paperwork for review. 

I'm going to hand this over to Donna, Natalie and Randall... it's really where it should be now.

Take care.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I know the points "ESTIMATES" were based upon the guarantees...which were exceeded by the way. We never received any verification or information as to how many points were awarded to the tournament...so we sit with the "ESTIMATE".
Again the first question was simple...Where Do You Find?" Didn't ask for the process, page numbers, etc...only "WHERE DO YOU FIND?"
That answer was evaded, twisted, and turned; reading "assignments" were given, and all sorts of nuances???
We still don't know *WHERE *DO I FIND, but at least we know it will be awhile and that the information apparently hasn't been compiled, I guess.

field14


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> I know the points "ESTIMATES" were based upon the guarantees...which were exceeded by the way. We never received any verification or information as to how many points were awarded to the tournament...so we sit with the "ESTIMATE".
> Again the first question was simple...Where Do You Find?" Didn't ask for the process, page numbers, etc...only "WHERE DO YOU FIND?"
> That answer was evaded, twisted, and turned; reading "assignments" were given, and all sorts of nuances???
> We still don't know *WHERE *DO I FIND, but at least we know it will be awhile and that the information apparently hasn't been compiled, I guess.
> ...


Holy Cow Tom...really?

It's easy. If you as an event host have a question about your event... it's a simple call to HQ or an email. Your the host, just call. Wow?

It's not cloak and daggers here. It's Pro Points.

I just cant believe how this whole thread has morphed?...
Took 14 posts to figure out you were asking for the wrong thing and now your super heated at me because of it? (all the bold cap sentences) 
thinking there is some kind of secret or something, I'm not sure.
Seriously man...the data isnt a secret. It's all there.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

as a NFAA member i would like to see a list posted top to bottom on pro points that would be kinda nice to see.i do have a question is there a person who is assigned to do this and does this person get paid and is it part of his job to this ? thanks,Pete53


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Holy Cow Tom...really?
> 
> It's easy. If you as an event host have a question about your event... it's a simple call to HQ or an email. Your the host, just call. Wow?
> 
> ...


Actually, the first post asked exactly the RIGHT THING and asked specifically about Pro-Points; you turned it into the "wrong" thing (by your definition of the "wrong" thing). It is good that the misunderstanding about the difference between SOY and Pro Points was explained...but that really wasn't the question: It shouldn't have taken 14 posts to answer this question...that still isn't really answered. 

If I wanted to find out the information for 2012 or 2011 Pro Points..>WHERE can it be found without making a phone call or sending a letter to NFAA HQ?

Here is the first post and question again...It is a SIMPLE question, but you morphed it convoluted it, not me. : _"Is there a place to go in order to find a shoot-by-shoot listing for Pro Points earned by each NFAA Professional Archer that competed in Tournaments sanctioned for "Pro-Points?"_ It would be nice to see a listing of this nature and the break down of those Pro Points earned by each NFAA Pro.


Seems polite enough and straight forward enough. So don't blame ME for morphing the thread; your responses are what morphed it, when all I wanted to know was "Where Do You Find?"


You just said, "The data isn't a secret, it's all there" So answer the main question and tell me "Where" is "There" located? Should be able to find this on the NFAA web-site, but where is it? That was the initial question.
That information should be readily accessible to anyone looking for it without going on a read the book's rules mission.
field14


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Pete53 said:


> as a NFAA member i would like to see a list posted top to bottom on pro points that would be kinda nice to see.i do have a question is there a person who is assigned to do this and does this person get paid and is it part of his job to this ? thanks,Pete53


Pete - 
I'll make sure they find a way to work on it.
It hasnt been done in the past on the website so I'm not sure about how much work it takes to make happen, but ... I'll pass it along. No matter what though, I would expect to see it in the Magazine at year end when everything is tallied up.

As for paid position....though one to accurately answer; The Pro Chair (volunteer) is responsible for it, then it goes to Donna (accounting, paid) and Natalie (Exec Secty, paid) to finalize, organize, double check, etc... all that kind of thing. - there is a lot of work on both sides of the paid/non-paid fence that goes into it. Just like everything else at NFAA... mostly a volunteer org.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

field14 said:


> Actually, the first post asked exactly the RIGHT THING and asked specifically about Pro-Points; you turned it into the "wrong" thing (by your definition of the "wrong" thing). It is good that the misunderstanding about the difference between SOY and Pro Points was explained...but that really wasn't the question: It shouldn't have taken 14 posts to answer this question...that still isn't really answered.
> 
> If I wanted to find out the information for 2012 or 2011 Pro Points..>WHERE can it be found without making a phone call or sending a letter to NFAA HQ?
> 
> ...



The short answer is no. That webpage has never existed before. It would have to be created.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

So, this thread is "done", since there isn't anywhere to go to find the information.
If the web-page never existed, that is the way it is. 

The "report" however must exist because how else are the stats going to be gathered, entered, sorted, and the Pros "Paid" for their Pro-Points? I imagine that the Pros do get a copy?

In order for us mere mortals to get that report, I assume, it will require a special letter to NFAA HQ asking for it, correct?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

this is only a suggestion,is it possible to list pro points on the nfaa web site and or in the nfaa magazine too ?


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Now thats a good one....................


----------

